# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Recruiting The Crimson Echo (A Curse of the Crimson Throne AP) Re-Recruitment

## Inspectre

You thought you knew how this day was going to go.  Although life had certainly gotten interesting in Korvosa lately, you thought you had gotten things under control and everything was looking relatively up.  You were wrong, as it turned out, as the gods or _something else_ completely upended the table on your head.

Today, you awake in a different Korvosa.  Not different through your actions or anyone elses, but a Korvosa that has fundamentally changed to something _different_ from what you remember.  Oh, the broad strokes are the same  King Eodred is dead, Queen Ileosa is poised on the Crimson Throne  but the little details that make up your personal history are suddenly simply different from what you remember.  Like holding up two pictures with subtle details rearranged, you can simultaneously remember both your old life that you made and this new life that was thrust upon you, which you are not responsible for but nonetheless can remember just as clearly.  For example, Gaedren Lamm was not just a two-bit criminal, but the leader of a revolution that seemed hellbent on toppling Korvosas nobility at any cost.  Fortunately, the universe has returned to its constant state and Gaedren Lamm is again dead, slain by your own hand for the second time.

Worse still, only you and the small handful of individuals Fate has drawn you together with seem to have this duality of memory.  Whether you seek answers for this bizarre situation, wish to return things to how they were, or desire to simply make the best of your unexpected second chance, it seems that the only way forward will be to deal with the Curse of the Crimson Throne, and reach the end of this Crimson Echo.

*Spoiler: What Is the Crimson Echo*
Show


So, several years ago I took over a Curse of the Crimson Throne game run by Shizu.  Rather than pick up right where Shizu left off, however, I decided to restart the game from the beginning so that I could put my own spin on events, and for fun rather than start the characters completely over again as blank slates I allowed them to essentially start over at the very beginning of the game again at their current level of experience (level three) and with their characters memories intact.  Like some sort of twisted Groundhog Day mixed with Quantum Leap experience, they all simply woke up several weeks in the past, somewhat the same people but with slightly different backstories  the struggling playwright was instead a successful one, the disgraced Acadamae drop-out was the proprietor of a fledgling but profitable magic shop and with a man he had failed to save from Gaedren Lamm alive and well as a member of his staff, and so on.

Sadly, several of our players have stepped out of the game, and so we are now forced to seek replacements in order to keep the game going.  I would like to extend the same opportunity I gave them to you, to not only get a second chance to play a character you submitted and played in a previous Curse of the Crimson Throne game that sadly died out, but also a chance to rewrite the history of their lives somewhat.  Generally events within the course of the AP are off-limits  no retroactively saving King Eodred, wooing Queen Ileosa, and killing Gaedren Lamm for instance, but if there is some failure that drove your character to start the AP, perhaps that has changed.  Of course, just because the circumstances are now different (if you so choose) doesnt mean that the same tragic end wont still ultimately play out, and there are some things that are the same between your own universe and this new one (Gaedren Lamm still being an odious bastard, for one).  

Likewise, some of the events of the AP may well play out very differently from how they went in your standard Curse of the Crimson Throne AP.  For example, the party is currently on good terms with Queen Ileosa, and seems to be making a name for themselves as her personal team of problem solvers.  Whether that particular development ends well for you all or not remains to be seen . . .

*Note that while this gimmick works best with a character you have previously played in another Curse of the Crimson Throne game, that is not an absolute necessity.  We'll happily take someone who's never played in a Curse of the Crimson Throne game too!  You'll just have to come up with two slightly different backstories for your character!*  :Small Big Grin: 




*Spoiler: The Big Sixteen*
Show


1. What game system are you running (D&D, Call of Cthulu, Palladium, GURPS, etc.), and if applicable what edition (Original, Classic, Revised, 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 5th, 10th, etc.)?

*Pathfinder 1e*

2. What 'type' or variant of game will it be (i.e. "Shadow Chasers" or "Agents of Psi" for d20 Modern)? What is the setting for the game (eg. historic period, published or homebrewed campaign setting, alternate reality, modern world, etc.)?

*A heavily modified Curse of the Crimson Throne AP*

3. How many Players are you looking for? Will you be taking alternates, and if so, how many?

*Looking for two, POSSIBLY three characters to replace the two that stepped out.*

4. What's the gaming medium (OOTS, chat, e-mail etc.)?

*Play by Post Forum*

5. What is the characters' starting status (i.e. experience level)?

*Characters will begin the game at level 4  expect leveling to be rather slow, and by milestone rather than exact XP count.  However, we are near the end of Book One, and the group will likely hit level five shortly thereafter!*

6. How much gold or other starting funds will the characters begin with?

*Standard wealth by level for level 4 characters.*

7. Are there any particular character classes, professions, orders, etc. that you want... or do not want? What are your rules on 'prestige' and/or homebrewed classes?

*Any official material published by Paizo for 1e is allowed.  I will note that we currently have a wizard and bard cleric, and an urban ranger.  So something capable of standing on the frontlines and/or filling in for the partys trap-finder/stealthy scout/underworld expert will probably be most appreciated!*

8. What races, subraces, species, etc. are allowed for your game? Will you allow homebrewed races or species? 'Prestige' races or species?

*Core races and featured races such as aasimar, tiefling, ratfolk, etc. should all be acceptable.  Note that as a Chelish-colony, the people of Korvosa have inherited some of their motherlands human-centric racism, so non-humans will be met with varying levels of curiosity, skepticism, and scorn depending on the person.  Non-Chelish human ethnicities that are nonetheless common within the city, such as Varisian and Shaonti, also get to enjoy the benefits of Cheliaxs superiority complex.*

9. By what method should Players generate their attributes/ability scores and Hit Points?

*Ye olde 20 point buy.  Max hit points at 1st level, and then you may either take the average HP/level for your class or take your chances at rolling.  Be warned that gambling is a sin, and when the dice inevitably decide to punish your hubris with low rolls, your character will have to suffer for your poor decisions.  

Two traits, one of which should be a Curse of the Crimson Throne campaign trait.  Feel free to make it a different one from the first go-around for this character!
*

10. Does your game use alignment? What are your restrictions, if so?

*Characters can be of any non-evil alignment, and should have some attachment to Korvosa that motivates them.  Getting revenge on Gaedren Lamm (again?) is all well and good, but without something else to keep your character going beyond that it may be difficult to justify why your character is sticking around.  Particularly as Gaedren is now, well, dead (again).
*

11. Do you allow multi-classing, or have any particular rules in regards to it?

*Rules as written*

12. Will you be doing all of the die rolling during the course of the game? Will die rolls be altered, or left to the honor system? If players can make die rolls, which ones do they make, how should they make the rolls, and how should they report them?

*Players will roll their own dice, although I commonly try to roll hidden checks such as Perception and Sense Motive myself in a dice roller thread, and then narrate the results to you.  You are welcome to call for rolling yourself for these checks if you wish, but if we havent worked out a standard policy on that beforehand then my roll will stand if its a one-time check (i.e. you dont get to have the results of whatever I roll for you, and then declare you are rolling again to see if you can squeeze any more information out of the moment, unless its a repeatable check like Perception where you can stand around staring at something for several minutes if you so wish).*

13. Are there any homebrewed or optional/variant rules that your Players should know about? If so, list and explain them, or provide relevant links to learn about these new rules.

*Korvosa is a vibrant trade city with a magical academy present within the city and a magic-using order of Hellknights headquartered nearby.  As such, magical gear according to a Metropolis is available for purchase during normal peace time (75% chance for any magic item worth 16,000 GP or less).  Arcane spells 4th level and below are widely available for spellbook recording, generally requiring only the necessary ink and a very small fee to borrow an old spellbook to copy from.  Higher-level arcane spells and divine spells are also available, although past 5th-level such services generally require connections as only the leaders of various organizations within the city are capable of such magic.

Expect a roughly Golarion experience with occasional significant changes to the lore as-written (much like the AP).*

14. Is a character background required? If so, how big? Are you looking for anything in particular (i.e. the backgrounds all ending up with the characters in the same city)?

*Yes, and bonus points will be awarded if your character was previously used in another Curse of the Crimson Throne game that was never completed (a link to said game, if possible, would be appreciated as well for me to get a feel for your character).  Ideally a game that stalled out in Book One so that your character has no more idea whats coming next than the rest of the party, but I can work around that so long as youre willing to not have your character run around screaming potential spoilers or trying to metagame their knowledge of Korvosas potential future beyond Book One of the AP.

Even more bonus points will be awarded if you can spitball some potential ideas on what is different about your characters life in this alternate universe that led them along a different path from the one they walked the last time around.  Everything else is different in this new universe, so why not your characters backstorys well?

Of course, Im not the one you really have to impress here.  My three remaining players will be getting serious consideration as to who they want or dont want in the party with them, so you definitely want them advocating on your behalf instead of against it!*

15. Does your game involve a lot of hack & slash, puzzle solving, roleplaying, or a combination of the above?

*I would say that you should expect a mix of all three, although with a slight lean towards roleplaying and finding other solutions to problems besides straight combat.  Which doesnt mean there isnt a fair amount of bloodshed as well, just that it is currently a city game with a fair amount of intrigue afoot.*

16. Are your Players restricted to particular rulebooks and supplements, or will you be allowing access to non-standard material? What sources can Players use for their characters?

*As mentioned above, Paizo-only content please.
*


*Selections will be made on Saturday, January 28th.  Please try to have your character done and submitted by that time!*

----------


## Hamste

Interested, will have to see what I want to put together. Healadin is tempting but have to see if anything calls me once I look around.

Is there a particular optimization that should be aimed for?

Never played the AP before so sadly nothing to link to.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

I have a PC I made for a Curse of the Crimson Throne game that never got selected. She will need some mechanical edits to match your Big 16, but Bellinda is a Dervish Dancer/Sound Striker Bard with thieving skills. She's not a tank, but she would be a frontline striker and able to help with healing and support a little.

If it's worth it for me to advance her to level 4 and arrange her for your setting I will - what do you think, *Inspectre*?

----------


## 3SecondCultist

I would be quite interested in a game like this, personally. I love CoCT (currently have a hard copy of the Anniversary Edition), and I would certainly love to write one for the game. In fact, I do have a character for a CoCT game that died in its infancy that would be perfect!

The original idea was a classic brutal widower type, all grim and gritty prowling the streets sword in hand looking to clean up some criminal types (starting with Gaedren Lamm, of course). This one's wife will be alive, but he's still become something of a cynic just by dint of seeing the worst of the worst on the job as a Korvosan guard. I think in this new reality he will have washed out all on his own, coming to work with the group out of a desire to prove that there can still be good in the world.

A thematic statement can be read between the lines here: circumstances aren't always the thing that defines a person. Sometimes, even without a tragedy, people can still fall and rise on their own accord.

His name is *Nicius van Stroud*, a Paladin with the Tortured Crusader archetype. It seems like this group needs some muscle, so he's here and willing to help! His sheet is completed as for an original CoCT character (I swapped out Love Lost for Dockside Avenger though, as his 'new trait' in this Echo timeline). The only thing I have to do is actually write his divergent backstory, but you can see the essence of it up above.

Let me know if this makes sense and works with the current crop of characters!  :Small Smile:

----------


## Palanan

Very interested, concept in mind.

Need to think a bit on the dual backstories, though.

----------


## Inspectre

Hamste - I'd say probably a moderate level of optimization would be good - our current three are decently built for their roles but none of them have stood out to be combat monsters to me (that darn enchanter wizard though is damned dangerous in non-combat encounters.  :Small Amused:   ).  While the combats lately have been designed to be somewhat larger and more challenging than typical Pathfinder encounters, I don't think it's largely been a "optimize or die" sort of game.

DarkOne7141981 - Hello again!  :Small Big Grin:   I think Bellinda would make a splendid "fifth wheel" for the party - bards are always handy force-multipliers.  And she can replace our halfling rogue/brawler who just stepped out as the thiefy type and butt of all the DM's short jokes.  :Small Amused: 

3SecondCultist - Yeah, I think he could work with our current group just fine!  Our tiefling urban ranger has quite a lot of baggage from his past thanks to his infernal Father.  They can be buddies and bitch about their ****ty fathers.  :Small Amused: 

Palanan - Well, you have plenty of time until the submission deadline!

----------


## Starbuck_II

Would an investigator count well for a Front line fighter?

I will take VMC Oracle for heavy armor/martial weapons so I'm not light armored. At lv 4, I'll have my studied combat ability.
I can help a little for out of combat healing with heal skills (pretty decent with skills). She is a Forensic Physician, Antiquarian.


Finishing character now, would you allow a drawback for a third trait?

I've never played Curse o Crimson Throne.

Backstory:
*Spoiler*
Show


Magenta was born in a small village where she was acrobat like father. His mother had died from a plague, there was nothing anyone in the village could do. they couldn't afford to buy an expensive cure from the clergy of Abdar, those greedy priest. So she has carry along, the village was peaceful after the random plague. She was good friends with an old man, who taught him his skills to help him get over the loss of his mother. The man, Hugh Mann, was a adept, who taught her the ability to control her powers and skills. The rest of the skill would depend on Magent's personal training. When she mastered enough of his power, Magenta decided no more training would be done.

When Magant turned 20, her father realized the girl needed to adventure, see the world, and face her destiny whatever it may be. Her father agreed that she should leave but she was unsure where to go. 

Magent learned the rest of the world was much harder than he thought. She didn't want to return home, but she had trouble finding work. She had a few caravan protecting jobs, a tomb raid, and a murder mystery. But those mostly just paid his upkeep.

Then someone was recruiting for a dragon raid, now that was the kind of action Magenta could get behind. Twelve went, but at the end only three returned. But Magenta saw it as a victory, he killed a evil threat and gained a phrethla of treasure, what could get better.

She had received a letter to return home, but she stayed a partied for a day to relax before leaving. However, she soon learned that was a bad idea. Some Demon had plagued the village, killing the villagers and raising them as zombies, she had to slay her old childhood friends in their new ghoulish forms. This still haunts her dreams to this day.

But then she went to Korvosa, she was accused of murder while working at Acadamae, as a student teacher in the medical sciences. But due to the bad publicity, she was fired. So, she left to do independent studies.
She remembers she fought someone named Gaedren Lamm, who was the ultimate person who framed her. 

Or so she thought....

But now things are different, like that life never occurred. But she vaguely recalls it happening...

----------


## Starbuck_II

Rolling health.

(1d8)[*5*]
(1d8)[*8*]
(1d8)[*3*]

----------


## Yas392

The urban setting seems like a good fit for vigilante.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> DarkOne7141981 - Hello again!   I think Bellinda would make a splendid "fifth wheel" for the party - *bards are always handy force-multipliers.*  And she can replace our halfling rogue/brawler who just stepped out as the thiefy type and butt of all the DM's short jokes.


*Bolding* mine...

Dawnflower Dervishes have less of the support thing going on - their Dervish Dance replaces Inspire Courage, Inspire Greatness, or Inspire Heroics for everyone else, they only apply to the individual PC.

That said, the rest all fits, so I will start working on an update!

Edit: Bellinda needs some more background and gear, but the other mechanics are updated, I think. More to follow later.

----------


## Inspectre

Starbuck_II - I've consulted with my old players, and it seems that I nixed the idea of drawbacks way back when we re-created their characters.  Therefore, to maintain consistency I will also say "no" to taking drawbacks for a third trait now.

As for an investigator, while maybe not a typical image for a front-line fighter I know that certain builds can get their AC quite high, so go for it!  Mostly we just need someone capable in melee who can join the urban ranger/velvet blade slayer in keeping the bad guys off the much squishier wizard and cleric.

Yas392 - Indeed, it is quite suitable for vigilante types, and we already have had several NPCs vigilantes cross paths with the party, mostly notably the Batman/Arrow stand-in that Korvosa has in the form of a vigilante called "Blackjack".

----------


## Starbuck_II

Hmm,
Well, I missed my third trait (making heal int based since my Int higher than my wis, but I'll be fine without it. It was mostly ensuring I get roll when healing Deadly Wounds, but a little miss chance is fine)

Can I cast my spell Alchemy Allocation before the game or Would I need to start when game begins? (some DMs allow precasts)
Basically for 1 gold, I can make fake versions of one alchemy item (they can't be sold), just saves me a little gold at low levels. Never know when a alchemist fire or Titan Tonic will be useful.

----------


## Inspectre

Sure, you can use it ahead of time, although obviously this should be on a potion with a duration of minutes/hours and not rounds since it would exhaust itself by the point you actually are involved in the game.

----------


## Starbuck_II

I totally confused Full pouch with Alchemy Allocation. I meant that one, still getting used to spell list names.
https://www.d20pfsrd.com/magic/all-spells/f/full-pouch

Can I cast Full pouch to make a fake acid flask or Wyrm's breath bitter?
I'll can only make two fakes of each at most each day (I only have 2 2nd level slot /day).

On combat days, I'll likely need to Trapfinder Focus to boost/ give trapfinding (since I'm not a rogue).

Anyways, otherwise my partially sheet is done.
*Spoiler*
Show


Investigator: Forensic Physician, Antiquarians with Variant Multiclass Oracle for Battle Mystery (curse is Elemental Imbalance, vulnerability Acid).
I can use Treat Deadly Wounds up to 4/day on each someone to help lower your healer's spell slot usage (with +14+1d6 inspiration die on heal check, I can do mininum DC 20 easily; DC 30 for best healing).

I can tank a little AC-wise, my to hit is okay with Studied Combat, and I'm pretty great at skills



https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2729738

----------


## Yas392

Since the group is working for Queen Ileosa, I will throw in a Sister In Arms Cavalier. Fits thematically RP-wise for Queen Ileosa to lend the strength of one of her Grey Maidens to the party to aid in their crime sweeping for her security because of their relationship. The Queen could also sent her to the party for reasons only known to herself.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Bellinda is done and ready for review, I think. I am not 100% sure she is error-free, so please feel free to help if you see something wrong!

As I never got to play Bellinda in a game, all I have is her foundational stuff, as found below.

*Spoiler: Appearance*
Show



Bellinda Swiftfoot is a pretty, sun-tanned halfling woman with curly brown hair kept in a frizzy bun on the back of her head. She's always smiling, generally softspoken, and moves with grace and confidence.

*Spoiler: Personality*
Show

In spite of her talents and the encouragement of the clergy of Sarenrae, Bellinda used to be somewhat anxious about speaking in public. She's not shy with small groups, but if she must perform for a crowd she prefers to dance.

Other than this bit of stage-fright, Bellinda is deeply passionate about her goddess, enthusiastic about redemption-when-possible and quick-mercy-when-redemption-isn't-possible, and healing those in need. She likes quietly helping people and isn't afraid of much. 

*Spoiler: Character Traits (including racial characteristics needing explanation*
Show

*Vagabond Child* (Region - Urban) - Bellinda doesn't remember her parents. She knows they were sailors on one of the many ships manned by halfling crews in the Korvosa harbor, but somehow she ended up on her own, a little street urchin before she could even read. Sometimes this bothers her and she wonders about the family she might have had. Most of the time, however, she realized she needed to eat and that meant stealing. Early on she discovered she had a knack for picking locks and sneaking into places through small holes, so she did that.

*Unhappy Childhood* (Campaign - Religious) - Gaedren Lamm found Bellinda when she stumbled upon a job his "Lambs" were doing. However, they weren't having any luck and she was small enough to help get the job done. He "adopted" her on the spot, much to her later chagrin. After years of being under his thumb she was shown kindness by a Sarenite and given a small holy symbol as a gift. It was the first gift she'd ever received, and Bellinda cherished it until Gaedren Lamm found it one night, beat her, and destroyed it. The next morning she was gone, having run away to the Temple of Sarenrae in the Heights District where she begged for a chance to serve. The church gave her one, eventually leading to her training as a Dawnflower Dervish Bard.

*Resilient* (Mechanically Absent - part of her past life that isn't true in this instance of CotCT) - Gaedren Lamm fed Bellinda junk all too often, and since she had no choice except to eat or starve she ate it. Her gut is tougher than expected and she's only rarely sick, having had all the bad illnesses already as a little halfling girl.

*Fleet of Foot* - It's hard being a street urchin, and being able to run faster than your pursuer makes a difference. It didn't take long for Bellinda to start practicing, even racing the other children in Lamm's Lambs for fun. She's faster than expected for a halfling as a result, and takes great pleasure in that fact.

*Underfoot Dodger* - Growing up under the thumb of Gaedren Lamm and used by him to commit all kinds of petty crime, Bellinda learned quickly that one of her best options when being chased was to weave between the legs of the big folk in crowded places - she was harder to chase and could usually get away more easily. She's spent so long practicing this skill that it stuck and she never shies away from the advantages a crowd offers her.

*Spoiler: Character Flaw*
Show

*Anxious* (Mechanically Absent - part of her past life that isn't true in this instance of CotCT) - Too often Gaedren Lamm made it clear that Bellinda wasn't to be seen or heard, but that he especially didn't want to hear her talk. Her high-pitched voice and kind-heart weren't welcome and she received more than a few bruises from the man before she learned to stay quiet. Now she has internalized that trait to her detriment...

*Spoiler: Introductory Prose as Bellinda starts the day in a new instance of CotCT*
Show

Waking up to the dawning sun (thank the Goddess!), Bellinda smiles and opens her eyes...to a sight that used to be familiar but wasn't anymore. Looking around in confusion, the little halfling rubs her eyes and looks around again, still unsure of what is happening. "I haven't slept here in months, ever since I could afford...wait, has that happened yet?" she asks herself as the dirty streets begin to wake up around her. Standing up and brushing herself off, Bellinda says a quick prayer and then orients herself. Beginning to walk towards the Temple of Sarenrae she notices moments of deja vu all around. 

Finally she reaches up and asks a human merchant for the day. When he answers she's sure something is wrong. Walking away she mumbles, "But, that's months ago...how can this be?" Bellinda finally reaches the cathedral and performs her daily devotions and forms before heading towards the Castle where she hopes to find her friends. At the gate she is greeted kindly enough, but things still look off somehow. 

"Is the Queen holding court today?" she asks a footman. 

Looking surprised he says, "Miss Bellinda, I think you're expected with your companions. Are you well? You look confused..." With a concerned expression the kind man leads the halfling to a chamber where she finds...well...people she doesn't know. "Here you are, ma'am. I'm sure the Queen will have something for you soon," says her guide as she's left with friendly looking people who seem glad to see her. Now if she could only figure out what was going on...

----------


## Palanan

I have a concept, a build and the beginnings of two backstories, but life has been kicking me everywhere it can find to kick.  

Still interested, will try to get something in when I can.

----------

